# Do you know what this cockerel is?



## Gorman Farm (May 13, 2017)

Ok so this greyish cockerel was purchased at Tractor Supply and is not what he was marked as being. So with that said does anyone know what type of chicken this is? I have never had one or seen one like this?
I am saying cockerel because he is already sparring with his feet and has a reddish comb.


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 13, 2017)

Green legs, pea comb, and partially bearded... I vote EE.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 13, 2017)

Agree I think EE


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 13, 2017)

Out of curiosity what was he marked as?


----------



## Gorman Farm (May 13, 2017)

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Out of curiosity what was he marked as?



Brahma


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 13, 2017)

If you got him from Tractor Supply... O my Gosh! They always get their breeds mixed up! There is never a time when they don't! If you ever get chicks from there be prepared for a mix up on your chicks!


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 13, 2017)

Gorman Farm said:


> Brahma


Yeah - the leg color and clean legs would have knocked that off the list on day 1......


----------



## Gorman Farm (May 13, 2017)

Well I don't have any experience with Brahma, I just thought it was a cute chick. I had incubated some eggs and had a poor hatch and then had to run out to TSC and get some chicks to raise along side a singleton I hatched. When I looked at pics of what a Brahma was supposed to look like I knew he wasn't that. This cockerel is a little aggressive, I do have a couple EE's and they are such sweet birds, although hens. My main love is Orpingtons.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 13, 2017)

Gorman Farm said:


> Well I don't have any experience with Brahma, I just thought it was a cute chick. I had incubated some eggs and had a poor hatch and then had to run out to TSC and get some chicks to raise along side a singleton I hatched. When I looked at pics of what a Brahma was supposed to look like I knew he wasn't that. This cockerel is a little aggressive, I do have a couple EE's and they are such sweet birds, although hens. My main love is Orpingtons.



That happens - especially in places where chicks are often mislabeled or have gotten moved to the wrong bins, etc (it happens a lot in places where the public can access chicks as children are prone to pick them up and then mom/dad tells them to "put that down" and they just put the chick in whatever bin they are standing over at the moment - not usually an issue at TSC given their new "corral" approach to chick days, but I've seen it happen a lot both as a customer and as an associate at a farm store).


----------

